# Chute Adjustment



## rnneely8 (Oct 8, 2019)

I just got a new Huskie st327 and have a question about chute controls for more experienced folk such as your selves. The chute adjustment lever is positioned all the way to the right of the control handlebars and this points the chute pretty much straight forward (12:00 o clock). Moving all the way to the left turns the chute way to the left (8:00 o clock). Is there a way to adjust the cables so I can get the chute to turn right when using the lever or is straight forward just it's default? It is a bit tough to explain so if you are unsure what I am talking about I can try to explain further if need be. Thanks in advance.


----------



## kenmand (Feb 9, 2017)

It sounds like your chute may not be installed correctly on to the rotator head. There is a square and round peg that lines on the rotator head that lines up with corresponding holes in the rotator. If that square is installed 90 deg off you will not get full rotation, and the chute will point left or right while the lever is in the middle position. The dealer usually installs these and doesn't always get it right.

Other than installing that correctly you do get adjusters in your rotator cables to fine tune the chute position and take up any unwanted slack in the cables. The adjusters are turnbuckles with jam nuts inline of the cable.

Does that help?


----------



## SnowH8ter (Oct 8, 2018)

kenmand said:


> It sounds like your chute may not be installed correctly on to the rotator head.


My thoughts too. Square peg is in the hole but 90 degrees off, round peg missed the hole.


----------

